# New Lawnmower/Security Guard



## YotaBota (May 1, 2022)

Works for food and as long as he's left to do his job there's no problems. Don't disturb him while he's working. 
He munched about 10sqft of grass this morning.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 1, 2022)

Bear burgers are tasty as well if he gets lazy and sleeps to much.


----------



## DPittman (May 1, 2022)

Wow you've got alot of green grass already.


----------



## YotaBota (May 1, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Bear burgers are tasty as well if he gets lazy and sleeps to much.


But that's his job. lol. We're out in the rural side of town so I kinda feel like we're living in his backyard. I make lots of noise and look both ways when stepping outside.


DPittman said:


> Wow you've got alot of green grass already.


And it's this week will be the third mowing already.


----------



## DaveMc (May 1, 2022)

Here are a few shots of my current projects. My wife and I lived aboard a small sailboat for decades before moving to the fifth wheel.
Large projects seemed unlikely until I got started on the tower cranes. Perforated aluminum J channel flattened and cut into meccano
pieces, about a thousand 4-40 machine screws and a couple of hundred hours each. The little monkey wrench turned out OK so I thought
I would try a half scale revolver. I am pretty good with hacksaw files and sandpaper but the machining is a very steep learning curve. I am
also pretty good at hiding my mistakes. There are a lot of them.


----------



## DPittman (May 1, 2022)

Very cool.


----------



## 140mower (May 1, 2022)

Wow........ See that's what we are talking about. Ask for a few pictures, and you really know how to deliver. Now that you have started......


----------



## PeterT (May 1, 2022)

Very impressive. I'm interested to know about the model revolver. Your own design or from plans?


----------



## DaveMc (May 1, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Very impressive. I'm interested to know about the model revolver. Your own design or from plans?


Hi Peter

Thanks for the kind words. This is an experimental Colt .38 Army Navy from 1888, scaled down to about 43% . I liked the classic style
and the top break. I just copied the profile and kept it simple, making it up as I went along. The action works but does not rotate
the cylinder. Plugged barrel, dummy rounds and too small to draw fire, it looks real enough to be cool but not dangerous.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 2, 2022)

Nice work, as a kids my brother and i spent a lot of winter months building stuff with meccano.


----------



## DaveMc (May 2, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Nice work, as a kids my brother and i spent a lot of winter months building stuff with meccano.


Thank you. I was hoping to interest my grandson in something not 3d printed or computer generated. No such luck.


----------



## 140mower (May 2, 2022)

DaveMc said:


> Thank you. I was hoping to interest my grandson in something not 3d printed or computer generated. No such luck.


Lol. I feel your pain. It's hard dragging them away from the computers isn't it?  I bought a little Atlas lathe thinking that I might be able to interest the oldest grandson, but so far, no interest in the shop. He's young yet, but still hoping.


----------



## DaveMc (May 2, 2022)

140mower said:


> Lol. I feel your pain. It's hard dragging them away from the computers isn't it?  I bought a little Atlas lathe thinking that I might be able to interest the oldest grandson, but so far, no interest in the shop. He's young yet, but still hoping.


Good with his hands? You bet. Holds the phone in one and texts with the other.


----------



## DPittman (May 2, 2022)

140mower said:


> Lol. I feel your pain. It's hard dragging them away from the computers isn't it?  I bought a little Atlas lathe thinking that I might be able to interest the oldest grandson, but so far, no interest in the shop. He's young yet, but still hoping.


Yes my almost 11 year old son is much the same.  I drag him out to the shop to show him stuff and he politely comments on stuff but not much interest yet.  He does do amazing stuff with Lego but he would spend all his time on a screen if I'd let him.  I'll keep hoping.


----------



## Tom O (May 2, 2022)

Meccano was one of my favourite things when I was a lad.


----------



## YotaBota (May 3, 2022)

@DaveMc - very cool projects, the pistol is a real accomplishment. Can I suggest you start a new post (maybe in Active Projects) so your stuff doesn't get lost in this thread. 
And no this isn't a hijack rant, quite often we'll go off on a tangent from the original thread and interesting pieces like this get lost forever. Unless you're @YYCHM who seems to be able to find just about everything, LOL


----------



## DaveMc (May 3, 2022)

Many thanks Mike, for the compliment and the suggestion. I am still finding my way around in here I do need a good corner to
shove some of my stuff into. Active Projects sounds about right.


----------



## Susquatch (May 11, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Unless you're @YYCHM who seems to be able to find just about everything, LOL



He is damn good isn't he! Anyone know how he does that?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 11, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> He is damn good isn't he! Anyone know how he does that?


Huge rolodex, cross filed by member and post topic, sub-sorted by machine owned by said member, then a 5 stat ranking system on whether the post contained useful info 

Did I mention it’s huge?


----------

